# How to winterize central air conditioner unit



## 25BRIAN (Oct 4, 2005)

Getting ready for another MI winter just had a new central air system put in in the spring , unit is on a pad aprox a foot away from the house, should I tarp the unit or just leave it be ?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Tarping or covering the condensing unit for the off season is generally not advised. It holds the condensation and moisture in the unit, and it will rust and corrode prematurely. You ought to see the control boxes of units that have been wrapped in plastic every winter. Yuck... corrosion city. I'd just leave it be, and clean the leaves out from around it before you fire it up next summer.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Drain the lower unit and run all the gas out of the carb, then drain the gas tank and cover her up........oh sorry.....thats my boat.

Bob


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Drain the lower unit and run all the gas out of the carb, then drain the gas tank and cover her up........oh sorry.....thats my boat.
> 
> Bob


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Bob, you absolutely crack me up!!!


Now, back to the post - the guy that installed my AC unit this summer told me to cover the unit with and old board - 1/4" plywood or whatever if I "wanted", just to keep snow and ice getting into it. He said that I shouldn't/didn't need to cover it completely.


----------

